# The Int'l Church Of Christ



## Scott Bushey (Mar 1, 2004)

The recent discussion in the theology forum entitled, 'The Christology of Rome' has prompted me to open this forum.

In regards to the C.o.C, would you say that their Christology is orthodox? The late Walter Martin has included them in his excellent book, 'Kingdom of the Cults' as aberant. 

Do you agree and why?

[Edited on 3-1-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## raderag (Mar 1, 2004)

[quote:1c34b2e86e][i:1c34b2e86e]Originally posted by Scott Bushey[/i:1c34b2e86e]
The recent discussion in the theology forum entitled, 'The Christology of Rome' has prompted me to open this forum.

In regards to the C.o.C, would you say that their Christology is orthodox? The late Walter Martin has included them in his excellent book, 'Kingdom of the Cults' as aberant. 

Do you agree and why?

[Edited on 3-1-2004 by Scott Bushey] [/quote:1c34b2e86e]

The ICOC and COC are two totally different animals. 

I don't know the ICOC, but the COC is orthodox on Christ, but not on justification or salvation by grace alone.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 2, 2004)

raderag is correct.

I don't have much time at present, but the ICofC is vastly different from the CofC. I was raised in the CofC. My father was also very good friends with the men who began the 'Crossroads' movment within the Cof C that eventually morphed into the ICofC. I have many friends who have been / are a part of that group. It began as a real attempt to return to a NT Concept of discipleship. It went terribly off course. It is a very said history.

The CofC is orthodox on Christology. As I've said before, it is impossilbe to make blanket statements regarding the theological tenets of the CofC. Each congregation may be a bit different. I was brought up being taught imputed righteousness and salvation by grace alone apart from works. (And, that was in one of the flagship churches.) 

The ICofC has shades of infused grace laced throughout.

More later.

[Edited on 3-2-2004 by LawrenceU]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 2, 2004)

As you said, Lawrence, each congregation is indeed a bit different and thus it is hard to make general statements about them. However, one person I know from a Church of Christ says his church believes that Jesus was [i:785b5b6c95]only[/i:785b5b6c95] human while on this earth, and that until He went back up to heaven again, He was no more divine than you or I. You say that most of them have an orthodox doctrine of Christology--is the church of the person I know the exception, rather than the rule?

Chris

[Edited on 3-2-2004 by Me Died Blue]


----------



## Craig (Mar 2, 2004)

It's hard to label Church of Christ...my wife's best friend is a member (her father is a pastor, too); and from what I can tell, they are orthodox.

However, some appear to teach baptismal regeneration. That is unorthodox, but not necessarily cultic.

International Church of Christ = big time cult!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 2, 2004)

Chris,
That would be abberant among the vast majority of CofC. Would the congregation they attend be an instrumental congregation? Many in Ohio are. They are more descended from Stone than Campbell. 

Lawrence

[Edited on 3-2-2004 by LawrenceU]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 2, 2004)

[quote:2ad8c5f5cf][i:2ad8c5f5cf]Originally posted by LawrenceU[/i:2ad8c5f5cf]
Chris,
That would be abberant among the vast majority of CofC. Would the congregation they attend be an instrumental congregation? Many in Ohio are. They are more descended from Stone than Campbell. 

Lawrence

[Edited on 3-2-2004 by LawrenceU] [/quote:2ad8c5f5cf]

I really don't think they're instrumental, because the guy I know thinks Christian music in itself in sinful, because of the verse that says we are to worship God [i:2ad8c5f5cf]in our hearts[/i:2ad8c5f5cf]. He says his church also denies original sin, which is why they believe infant baptism is not needed, since they believe its purpose is to save. Also, when speaking of the founding of his denomination (which he denies is a denomination), he says that Campbell left his baptist roots &quot;and went back to the original church.&quot; I guess him and his church are why I have such a bad impression of the Church of Christ overall. My parents also knew someone who went to a CoC, and her specific church made her use a different color offering envelope because she hadn't been baptized in a CoC. Are most of these things typical?

Chris


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 2, 2004)

Good questions and it does show the variation in beliefs.

For one, your friend is lacking in his knowledge of the history of the American Restoration movement. Campbell was presbyterian. Stone was batptist. Campbell's intent was to do away with the incredibly schismatic nature of the church in his day. Today, we'd be shocked over much of what was being done in the name of doctrinal purity. (It has alway fascinated me that a movement begun to create an environment in which schism was lessened has now become the most schismatic group in the country.) Campbell did believe that much had been added to the faith as seen in the NT and sought to return to 'the ancient order of things'. I don't agree with all of where he ended up. But, then again neither do 90% of the CofC congregations. He'd not be allowed into membership at most.

Baptismal Regeneration: There are congregations that believe this and yes, they generally have an warped view of original sin. There are others that do not believe this and typically, they have an orthodox view of original sin.

Is it a denomination? Not really, there is no structure above that of a local eldership within a congregation. There is no creedal statement. Thus, there can be no denominational form. It is more like an ad hoc collection of churches that tend to gather around the teachings of a particular school, university, or group.

Tithing envelope colours: New one there. I'm not surprised, though. I have seen that in 'hard shell baptist churches'. I've seen some really amazing ideas as a pastor both within and without the CofC.


----------



## knight4christ8 (Mar 2, 2004)

*When I was Arminian . . .*

my youth pastor said that her sister came home and said that no one could be saved unless they belonged to the Int'l Church of Christ.

Don't have any idea myself.

Knight


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 3, 2004)

The late Walter Martin (Kingdom of the Cults) has the Int'l C.O.C. listed within his book.........I believe that most I have ran in to believe you MUST be baptised in their church or you are reprobate.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 3, 2004)

Scott,
The ICofC goes further than that. When I was still a part of the CofC I was on staff at a church in a very large western city. One of my dear friends from college was coming to the city to investigate the potential for planing a church. He was involved with what is now known as the ICofC. Because we had been very close in college he stayed with me for two weeks when he was in town. We had some times of great fellowship. Months later I was given, by a member of our congregation, the field report of the survey team of which he was a part. Their findings? There are no Christians in X. The ICofC believes that true Christians must be a member in good standing of that fellowship. The ICofC is most definitely a cult. They are not however the same as the CofC.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi Lawrence,
Yes, I am referring to the aberant group founded by Kip McKeon.

However, we are going off topic a tad. The original question had to do with the doctrine of Christology. Some have said that the RCC has their Christology theologic proper. My contention is that their other secondary doctrines undermine their Christology. If the latter is not true, what is one to make of the I.C.O.C? Thier Christology is the same, in the same regards as the RCC takes......Would we allow also for these cults to say that they have the same Christ?

[Edited on 3-3-2004 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## alwaysreforming (Mar 3, 2004)

*I was a part of the Intl. Church of Christ*

For a very short time when I first embraced Christianity. I came out of a Jehovah's Witness background, so just coming to believe the Trinity was a HUGE step for me. As such, I don't remember anything specifically about their doctrine of Christ that I found to be off-base.
I hear that recently they have made some changes to their doctrine that perhaps would lessen their &quot;cultishness&quot;, but when I was a part of it, they DEFINITELY were a cult. They demanded control over your time, talent, and treasure, and would heap a HUGE guilt trip on you whenever you failed in one of those three areas!


----------



## St John (Mar 3, 2004)

Hello.
I hasten to add that I am not the original St John, as you may have guessed already!

I would venture to say that the I.C.O.C. have little to do with Christ and His way. They, if they ever were in the way, are gone astray.
'to our knowledge, we are the only group that teaches the Biblical principle of discipleship as a necessary part of the salvation process. We believe that an individual is not a candidate for baptism and, therefore, salvation, unless he or she is ready to repent of sin and make the commitment to live each day of his or her life as a disciple of Jesus Christ.' http://www.icoc.org/icocmain/whoweare/faq/01_unique.htm
They condemn themselves with their own words; '...we are the only group that teaches the Biblical principle of discipleship as a necessary part of the salvation process.' For salvation is not by works but by grace, thank God, it is an act not a process.
Baptismal regeneration is rising its head if I am not mistaken.

As for the Church of Christ, if I have the right people:
'the objective is religious unity of all believers in Christ.' http://church-of-Christ.org/who.html#plea
I was under the impression that as believers we are the body of Christ and as such we are one. What need is there for an outward appearance of unity when the reality is that we are one in Him?

'Are prayers addressed to Saints?
No. God the Father is considered the only one to whom the prayers may be addressed. It is further understood that Christ stands in a mediatorial position between God and man (Hebrews 7:25). All prayers are therefore offered through Christ, or in the name of Christ (John 16:23-26).' http://church-of-Christ.org/who.html#infant
But not to Jesus? This sounds like the J.w's. John 14:14 You may ask me for anything in my name, and I will do it.
They are trying to separate the bride from the beloved!

The clincher!
'&quot;Of a truth I perceive that God is no respecter of persons, but in every nation he that feareth him and worketh righteousness is acceptable unto him&quot; (Acts 10:34-35.) is taken as an evidence that God did not predestine individuals to be eternally saved or lost, but that each man determines his own destiny.' http://church-of-Christ.org/who.html#infant

No predestination no God. For He alone is sovereign, we are nothing but sinners.

I believe that Christ paid the penalty for my sin, original, and my sins actual. Since I accepted this sacrifice I am a free man. God cannot bring a charge against me for anything because Jesus took the rap. That's where I live and it is great.
Their idea of Christ must be aberrant from their misunderstanding of scripture, as is the R.C.C.

I don't think it is right to judge a church by its members really, but in what it states as a church. Luther was a Catholic. So we can see that although there are Christians in a church it says nothing about the condition of that church. Just as there was spiritual Israelites going to the temple in Jerusalem alongside the lost.


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 4, 2004)

John,
With all respect, there is no creedat statment or website for the CofC. Also, I have NEVER heard anyone in the 'normal' CofC deny the true nature of Christ, that is that God is Triune. It is true that he is intercedes for us.

It is also true that there are more Arminian CofC congregations than Reformed. Arminianism, though, is not the definition of damnable heresy.

As to:
[quote:60b7f5df72] I don't think it is right to judge a church by its members really, but in what it states as a church.[/quote:60b7f5df72]

In the manner in which you use this statement it is impossible with the CofC. There is no official 'church' either organisationally or practically above the local congregational level. There may be some generalities that are consistent, but even then you would be suprised at the variation.

As to the website you cited: that is a site owned by an individual in San Mateo, CA. It is not an 'official site'. There are none.

[Edited on 3-4-2004 by LawrenceU]


----------



## St John (Mar 13, 2004)

Thanks for the answer Lawrence.

I have just learnt that our church has no organisation overseeing us either. I am a member of the Baptist Union in England and have found this to be a bit strange.

Then it was a trick question to begin with Scott?

Are you saying that the Web-site I quoted is not normal,

'Also, I have NEVER heard anyone in the 'normal' CofC deny the true nature of Christ'

Because it says that they pray through Jesus Christ and not to Him, only to God?


As an aside, I somehow expected an e-mail to be sent when a reply came. I was a bit embarrassed about the non-email not arriving, that's why I have not responded.
Nice to meet you.

No predestination no God. For He alone is Sovereign, we are nothing but sinners.

(): )ohn


----------



## Scott Bushey (Mar 14, 2004)

[quote:3c3fc187d1][i:3c3fc187d1]Originally posted by St John[/i:3c3fc187d1]
Thanks for the answer Lawrence.

I have just learnt that our church has no organisation overseeing us either. I am a member of the Baptist Union in England and have found this to be a bit strange.

Then it was a trick question to begin with Scott?

Are you saying that the Web-site I quoted is not normal,

'Also, I have NEVER heard anyone in the 'normal' CofC deny the true nature of Christ'

Because it says that they pray through Jesus Christ and not to Him, only to God?


As an aside, I somehow expected an e-mail to be sent when a reply came. I was a bit embarrassed about the non-email not arriving, that's why I have not responded.
Nice to meet you.

No predestination no God. For He alone is Sovereign, we are nothing but sinners.

(): )ohn [/quote:3c3fc187d1]

It was not a trick question, in fact, I have yet to get an answer.


----------



## Deborah (Apr 2, 2004)

I had posted this on another site just the other day in someones post that she had belonged to a cult. The Toronto Chruch of Christ is most definitly a Cult. I lived there for 13 years.

My friend had gone to The Toronto Church of Christ a few times, they are part of the International Church of Christ which is entirely separte from the Church of Christ. They prey on international students and those who are alone. They make friends with people at the college or university and invite them to play volley ball with other students on the weekend then say they are doing a bible study. They have a lot of control over people and I always knew I was being approached by them. In my apt building I would get on the elevator and there were 3 girls who had big smiles on their faces and seem almost zombie like asking me how I was doing and look so excited and happy to the extream. Universities and colleges do not want them on their campus they will allow other christian groups but not them, they have had families torn apart and never see their children again when they have joined this group. 
This is from ryerson university in Toronto. 

RyeSAC worried by aggressive religious recruiting 
The Toronto Church of Christ is stepping up its recruiting on campus this fall, and RyeSAC doesn't like it. 


By: Claire Gagne 
October.09.2002 

The Toronto Church of Christ is stepping up its recruiting on campus this fall, and RyeSAC doesn't like it. 
According to RyeSAC campus groups administrator Leatrice Spevack, more students have complained this year about being harassed by the Toronto Church of Christ than have in the past few years. 

&quot;These things go in cycles, and we're at a high point right now,&quot; said Spevack. 

The Church of Christ is a controversial religious group that uses aggressive recruiting tactics. 

Spevack isn't willing to go that far. 

&quot;I wouldn't say that they are a cult, or we'd have their lawyers in here,&quot; she said. 

Over the last decade there have been numerous complaints about the Church of Christ approaching students on campus. 

Spevack says that such groups approach lonely students, and slowly bring them under their control by putting a lot of demands on them and calling them at all hours of the day. 

&quot;Once a student is gone, they're gone,&quot; she says. &quot;I've had parents crying at my door.&quot; 

Ryerson Security will respond if people complain of being harrased, but Spevack says it's impossible to keep the Church of Christ off campus because many of its member are Ryerson students or faculty. 

&quot;We can't kick people off the campus,&quot; Spevack said. 

RyeSAC has launched an poster campaign this week, aimed at warning students away from the Church of Christ. 

Kate McBurney, a third-year graphics communications management student, says he was approached by a Church of Christ member recently near Lake Devo. 

&quot;She was dressed totally normal, just in regular jeans, a blouse, totally like one of us,&quot; said McBurney. &quot;She was really, really friendly.&quot; 

Ann Whiteside, discrimination and harassment prevention officer, said these groups are always looking for new members. 

&quot;These groups get people off their tract,&quot; she said &quot;The students change their original reason for going to school.&quot; 

Whiteside believes that international students are the most vulnerable, because they are the furthest away from home and they are looking for friendship and a place to fit in when they arrive in Canada. 

RyeSAC recognizes five Christian groups on campus, with the Church of Christ not among them. A RyeSac approved group would never approach a student in the hall and ask them to join a group, said Spevack. 

Ryerson President Claude Lajeunesse said that he did not think Ryerson had a serious problem with agressive religious groups. 

&quot;We make sure that security is alerted to the activities of cults on campus, and do whatever is needed to be done when that happens.&quot; 

Lajeunesse said he had never been approached by religious recruiters. 

&quot;Nobody has asked me to be part of anything,&quot; Lajeunesse said. &quot;I can tell you that I'm not part of any cult.&quot; 

The Toronto Church of Christ declined to comment, referring all questions to their lawyer, who was out of the country on vacation. 

====================== 



this from the university of Toronto 

Cult-like group targets campus 
Group seeks to double numbers by end of month, says ex-member 
By Julie Gibson and Sarah Schmidt 




Aggressive religious recruiting on campus this fall has left some students wary and annoyed and others devastated. 

With the Church of Christ, an evangelical Christian church founded in Boston in 1979 with over 170 congregations worldwide, aggressively looking for new converts amid a sea of students, questions are being raised about the church's recruitment methods as well as the church itself. 

The Church of Christ has already been banned from Ryerson and York University. 

Natasha Klukach, a third year Trinity College student, says she's been approached every September on campus. &quot;It's accosting on the street and it's unwelcomed,&quot; she said. 

&quot;But they're so friendly, so you feel rude. It's as though you're condemning God. And if you dismiss them, you're dismissing Christ or something.&quot; 

Another student entering her fifth year at University College says she's been approached over the years while walking across campus or studying in the library. &quot;They're really pushy, persuasive. It's annoying,&quot; she said. 

&quot;I feel bad for the first years,&quot; she added, explaining that her age and experience has left her better equipped to deal with the recruiters. &quot;It's an obstacle course just getting down St. George.&quot; 

Susan Addario, executive assistant at U of T's Student Affairs, says the university won't ban these groups because of its commitment to freedom of assembly and speech. 

&quot;U of T tries to protect freedom of speech, uncomfortable as it is,&quot; she said. 

Student Affairs annually launches an awareness campaign to educate students about the dangers of aggressive religious recruiting. 

But a recent arrival to Canada from her home country on the African continent was not prepared enough when she was approached on the subway in August after being in Toronto for only a few weeks. 

The 20year-old woman, who left the Church last week after a brief experience, just started high school this fall. 

&quot;This girl started asking me if I love God, do I believe in Him. She asked if I wanted to go to Church, so I said 'Why not?'&quot; 

After her first Sunday service, held weekly on the U of T campus, the demands on her time became intolerable. &quot;I went there everyday,&quot; she said about her new schedule which began with a bible study between 6 and 8 a.m. 

&quot;I'd go to school, come back tired, sleep and go back again at night. I had no time to do my work. I was so tired,&quot; she said. 

The Church's reaction to the woman's desire to spend time with her sister after her arrival from an African country following a six week separation, clued her in to the controlling nature of the group, she says. 

&quot;They said 'It's not possible, you have to focus on God,'&quot; she said about the Church which baptized her shortly after she joined. 

This came after an alarming incident when Church members found out she had a boyfriend from her home country. Since members are encouraged to date other Church members, they offered to compose a letter to her boyfriend to end the relationship. 

The Church of Christ went beyond dictating her choice of mate. &quot;They wanted money. They asked me how much I could give per week,&quot; she said explaining that she could give five dollars a week from her weekly budget of thirty dollars. &quot;They said it wasn't enough,&quot; she added. 

The woman's host family stepped forward after their own son was recruited and the controlling nature of the Church became obvious. &quot;When I saw her cry, that's when I realized it was a cult,&quot; said her host mother. 

The host mother was careful about offering support for the two to leave the Church of Christ. &quot;They're going to think I'm in league with the devil,&quot; she said. 

Campus chaplains, who intentionally distance themselves from aggressive religious recruiting, and serve as the support network for students who leave, say these experiences are not atypical. 

Karen Bach, the Presbyterian and United Church Chaplain at U of T, says she has worked with many students attempting to pull out of cult-like groups since she arrived at the university in 1990. 

Bach says she's seen many students' lives enveloped by the Church of Christ. &quot;That's pretty cult-like,&quot; she said, adding other students are intimidated into staying. &quot;One student I helped was afraid to leave. They told him he'd be damned to hell.&quot; 

But members of the Church of Christ disagree with this take on their work. 

Ken Trinh, a first-year U of T student who has been part of the Church's Toronto chapter for two years, says the group has tempered his high school rebelliousness. 

&quot;The fellowship, the openness, the message is really practical,&quot; he said. &quot;We sort of preach and evangelize to get people to check it out.&quot; 

Trinh adds the group is often unfairly labeled. &quot;I wouldn't say that it's a cult. It depends on how you look at it.&quot; 

Eldon Pemberton, a third year George Brown student, echoed Trinh's sentiments, &quot;I always had an interest in the Bible. I found out this was for me.&quot; 

Trinity college chaplain Robert Black says academia's tendency to value reasoning and logic over emotion is paving the way for cult-like groups to fill some students' emotional needs. 

&quot;They enter from the feeling side because it is not being attended to in our culture, and not valued at the university,&quot; he said. 

News headlines. 
Front page. 


oh this is some more info I had found. I posted which web site this came brom after this persons note. I know when I lived in Toronto I was approached so many times by different cults. I had thought about going to Church when I lived there but was unsure of which Church to go to and who I could trust that I did not. I had one woman at my physio clinic invite me to her &quot;wonderful Church&quot; called the church of universal love. LOL there was no way I was going to go to a service just the name set off alarms. 

International Churches of Christ Visitor Comments 


&quot;I was a recruit of the ICOC in Toronto. The tactics they use to recruit and disciple people are coercive. I would not to give in to their manipulative tactics and quit. After doing some extensive research it seems my decision to leave has been reaffirmed. Your webpage was the first that I visited and the information provided is very helpful.&quot; 

&quot;I would like to thank you for your web page. I too was drawn into the London Church of Christ, but was only there for a few days before I looked it up on the Internet, as it sounded a little bit heavy. Even though I was there for a short time, it really disturbed me. The problem now is that my flat mate has become too involved and I do not know how to prove to him that they are in fact a cult! This type of group is wrong and should be banned. They embrace you within a social environment, which is supposedly backed up by 'the bible.' People don't immediately realise that the cult is in effect brainwashing and misleading. A group like this should be investigated more rigorously by government, as they are far too dangerous to be ignored. Especially with the growing number of members that are continuing to be introduced to it every day.&quot; 

&quot;Many thanks for all the information about the International Church of Christ. I'm a researcher and am investigating this 'church.' I hope that the leaders are honest and answer my questions. Great job with this site.&quot; 

&quot;I want to thank you for having your website about the 'Boston Church of Christ' (aka International Church of Christ). In 1989 I got sucked up into that cult and spent a year of my life in it. But by the grace of God, got out of there. I was in the San Diego church, and realized after a few months that they really distorted what Jesus taught. At this point in my life, I am studying mind control techniques, including those used by that cult.&quot; 

&quot;I strongly agree with this website's material--great stuff! I am now trying to move on with my life after involvement with the ICC [in England]. Thanks a lot. I've read your articles. What got me out, apart from sites like this one, was that four years ago my dad died and then this past June my mum died. I had enough of them telling me my parents had gone to hell and so I quit! &quot; 

&quot;Thank you much for your Web site that exposes cults. I am currently being heavily recruited by the Los Angeles Church Of Christ. My neighbor is a member of that group. Your site has so many articles on them I'll never read them all. The information is accurate. My curiosity about them has been satisfied. I am cutting my connection today by canceling any further 'Bible Studies.'&quot; 

&quot;Your web page offers what I think is an unbiased representation of the bad press that this movement has garnered. I was present in 1987 at a hotel in north Atlanta when Kip Mckean and Andy Lindo swept down from Boston like Moses from Mount Sinai to 'establish' the Atlanta Church of Christ and [to] essentially dismember the Atlanta Highlands Church of Christ. I remember the requirement of 'counting the cost' meetings, which were necessary for admission into the church. I overheard one skeptical member ask another if she had 'had her interview yet.' The atmosphere in that room reeked of evil and I will never forget it.&quot; 

&quot;I am a freshman at a University. I decided to go to a Bible Study since I am a Christian and wanted to make Christian friends, but everything started to feel all wrong. Every time I would read the Bible with one of them I would leave in tears. I broke down and called my parents and my pastor from home. After talking and crying for hours I realized that there was something wrong with this group. My father called a local Church of Christ and asked about the 'International Church of Christ'. It was then that we found out it was a cult. 

&quot;I am fine and stronger in my faith then ever and I do not plan on going back to their group, but I am worried that this group is on my campus. I do not want to see others drawn in. They have a table at club day and use classrooms for their discussions. I feel something needs to be done but I do not know what. As a Christian I can not stand by and do nothing. I was lucky to come from a strong Christian family and church so that I could see their false interpretations of the Bible but others may not be as lucky&quot;. 
&quot;I suppose you get thanks all the time for your efforts in investigating those groups that would hurt or attempt to destroy the family, but from my heart to yours--thank you for your speedy reply and incredible resource of information. You may have saved my daughters life--both physical and spiritual! 

After reading your information I contacted my daughter and in fact forwarded your Web site to her. Her eyes were immediately opened to what the [International] Church of Christ was trying to do and in her hurt and confusion she cried out to the Lord for help. It was a great time of healing when we were all together. I am confident that she will be all right--she is much more enlightened because of the material you have on the web. She read quite lot of it prior to us [talking]--even highlighted passages that were in your material. 
Again, my sincere, humble thanks&quot;! 
&quot;I would like to thank you for your Web site. There must have been an angel watching over me, or I might have been sucked into the International Church of Christ. Your information was very helpful&quot;. 

&quot;I hung around with this group for about a year. Happy to say that I never 'counted the cost'--which [is what they said I needed to do] before I could really accept Jesus and be baptized. In retrospect I see that they used Jesus like a carrot in front of a hungry mule. I had a very close friend that stayed with this group for more than 7 years and sad to say her mind has been so distorted that she has strange/extreme paranoia. I feel that church put her in some strange box that drove her mad. I know how insipid their 'love bombing' can be and how they surround you with support--yet the truth is my friend probably just found herself terribly alone in a crowded church. Ironically she is out of contact with that church now, but still has to live with the detrimental effects of all those years. Thanks for your research, It gives me peace to know that through such information others may be spared. God bless you, your family and your work.&quot; 

&quot;Thank you very much for your web page. It was very helpful in my decision to leave the Toronto Church of Christ. I did not realize that there are other people in the same situation as me. Your page has answered many of my questions. You have encouraged me to continue to open my eyes.&quot; 




http://www.rickross.com/ 
http://www.culteducation.com/ 
Mission Statement 
The Rick A. Ross Institute (RI) of New Jersey is a nonprofit, tax-exempt 501(c)(3) organization devoted to public education and research. RI's mission is to study destructive cults, controversial groups and movements and to provide a broad range of information and services easily accessible to the public for assistance and educational purposes. 
RI maintains a large archive on the Internet and is available to assist researchers, the media, professionals and those concerned with accurate information about various cults, groups and movements and related issues of interest. 
An Advisory Board of well-recognized experts assists the Institute; one of the most prestigious yet assembled in the field. 
Here are some of the services and resources RI now provides: 
One of the largest databases of information about controversial groups, some called &quot;cults,&quot; and related information on the Internet. 
Resources and guidelines focused upon &quot;getting help&quot; for someone involved in a destructive group or movement. 
Assistance for recovering former members considering legal action regarding a personal injury. 
A large archive of books, research and information not yet on the Internet, but accessible upon request 
A Weblog that reviews and reports breaking stories regarding controversial groups and related issues 
The Cult News Network, where members can post links to and/or comment about breaking news stories regarding cults, controversial groups, movements and related issues. 
An Open Forum for researchers, professionals and those concerned to network and exchange information and discuss relevant issues 
One of the largest lists of resources available on-line about this subject provided through a Links page 
An on-line library listing books and educational materials available 
Please feel free to contact RI directly for assistance and/or additional information. 
Literature sales, grants and donations fund RI. Contributions are tax-deductible as provided for by law. Support is always appreciated. 
The Rick A. Ross Institute 
Newport Financial Center 
113 Pavonia #323 
Jersey City, NJ 07310-1756 
Phone: (201) 222-3531 Fax: (201) 222-3549 
email: [email protected] URL: http://www.rickross.com 

http://www.cultnews.net/


----------



## cih1355 (Sep 13, 2004)

Is the Church of God in Christ similar to the Church of Christ or the International Church of Christ?


----------



## RamistThomist (Sep 13, 2004)

No, the Church of God in Christ is related to the Pentecostal Holiness movement.


----------

